

Send your pics as postcards for free worldwide - postcardz
http://www.freepostcards.me

======
icefox
Why go the donation route? Why not first one is free and future ones cost
pennies? If people found it valuable they will pay for it. Going with free
also encourages those that want to send ads to use your service and so you
would spend a bunch of time stopping them while still not making money.

Lastly how are you printing the postcards?

------
jcr
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9877099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9877099)

------
a_l_e_x
Little bug where the wix ad element is covering up some of your text:
[http://imgur.com/wWjlOfd](http://imgur.com/wWjlOfd)

Latest version of chrome

